# Angriff auf Wargaming.net? WoT, WoWarplanes & WoBattleships unerreichbar



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Juli 2012)

Kann sein, das es nur mir so geht, ich glaube es aber nicht, weil ich auch über Handy (nicht geht nicht über den gleichen Internetanschluß ins Netz) die Seiten der 3 Free2Play-Spiele von Wargaming.net icht erreichen kann.
Und da die Seite von Wargaming.net selbst zwar noch erreichbar, aber extrem langsam ist, haben die entweder gerade arge Probleme oder aber sie werden angegriffen (natürlich nur eine Vermutung, aber so oft, wie in letzter Zeit Seiten gehackt werden, würde mich das nicht wundern).
Auch die Foren sind nicht erreichbar.
Ein Patch oder Umbauarbeiten an der Infrastruktur wurden meines Wissens nach nicht angekündigt.
"Anpingen" oder "traceroute" verlaufen zum Teil ins Leere, zum Teil dauert es aber auch einfach nur sehr lange, bis eine Antwort kommt.
Geht es nur mir so? Kann das wer besätigen?


----------



## sh4sta (18. Juli 2012)

Bei mir funzt die WoT Seite und auch die WoWP Seite.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Juli 2012)

Hm, merkwürdig, bei mir geht es immer noch nicht.
Und gestern abend konnte ich noch spielen und ich hab seit dem nichts an der Firewall, am DNS-Server, an der Host-Datei oder sonst wo rumgebastelt...
Und es scheint bisher auch nur diese Seiten zu betreffen bzw den Login-Server zum Spiel.


----------



## sh4sta (18. Juli 2012)

Lösch mal deine Cookies und den Cache für die wargaming seiten und versuchs dann noch mal.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2012)

Bei mir geht auch alles 

Nur so als Anmerkung  Ich wuerd ja den Titel in "Wargaming.net Seiten down?" umaendern  Angriff ist ja schon wirklich weit hergeholt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Juli 2012)

Nee, nichts Cache oder Cookies, denn ich konnte mich ja auch ins Spiel nicht einloggen.
Des Rätzels Lösung war mein USB-WLAN-Dongle. Komischerweise konnte ich zwar noch große Teile des Webs besurfen und auch dieses Thema hier noch erstellen, aber spielen generell ging nicht mehr. Dongle raus, wieder rein, alles okay.


----------

